# Back in the USA & question



## boze (May 21, 2006)

Hello all!  We have finally finished out trek back to the US from New Zealand.  In the process I have misplaced my username and password so had to re-register under a new name.  Anyway it sees like a lot has happend since I last was able to read the forum. 

I use a vertical smoker (which is somewhere out on the South Pacific headed this way) and was wondering if anyone knew someone who could make a custom cover for my smoker.  I like it and really want to protect it from the elements.  Any ideas??

Thanks and glad to be home,
boze


----------



## Dutch (May 21, 2006)

Boze-Try sending a PM to tulsajeff-He might be able to help you out.
Welcome back hame.

On my vertical smoker (GOSM) I use a grill cover from a Weber Kettle grill. It does'nt quite cover all of it but it works-


----------



## larry maddock (May 21, 2006)

yo boze dude.
i know im cheap.
if i forget this, my honey reminds me occasionally.
so laugh if you want to.

necessity is the mother of invention!

i use contractor grade trash bags.
i secure bag to smoker with bungee cords.
it works for me.

aint this place great!


----------



## boze (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys-  I have been using an old tarp but will try something a little more "custom" (maybe a trash bag!).
Keep smokin'
boze


----------

